# 722 constant reboot?



## rpratt (Jun 4, 2006)

sometime between Wednesday morning and Thursday evening, my 722 stopped working and went into constant reboot mode. There is no output to the TV via HDMI, and the green light on front goes on accompanied by loud fan noise every couple of minutes, stays on for a bit, and then shuts off again. 

The only way I've been able to break this cycle is to disconnect the satellite dish cable, at which point it will start up and let me get to the menus. If I then reconnect the satellite dish cable, I can run the install, check switch, and everything shows green (switch OK, 60+ signal strength on 110 and 119, 35 or so on 129. Then I can watch a show for a few minutes, but within 10 or 15 minutes the 722 will go back into the blue screen, reboot loop.

Any suggestions, aside from pitching it thru the window? I'd really like to be able to watch the Euro cup final Sunday in high def on my 722, not std def on my 508.

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Bob,

Did you trying pulling the cord, waiting 10 minutes, and plugging it back in? I assume your 508 is showing no issues. Let it cool down and try it and see if it runs longer before you run into the reboot. 

Given the problem appears to go away when not connected to the Dish, I would start troubleshoot from there. Couple things you could try. I by no means am an expert here so hopefully someone that is more hardware oriented will pipe in.

1) Check all your connections ... Perhaps you have bad connector. 
2) Remove your Sats one at a time form your switch and see if the problem goes away.
3) Pull the power from the switch.. Wait some time and then apply the power back to the switch. 

Those are a few things that come to mind. Other than that I am not sure what else you might try. I am sure someone with more knowledge will pipe in and offer up some suggestions are tell you mine are the best but its what I would try..


----------



## rpratt (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. I did try pulling the power cord longer (actually overnight), but its still unhappy unless I disconnect the satellite dish also.

I initially thought of the connectors as well, but checked them all and they seem Ok, plus the check switch and signal strength meters indicate all is well.

I'm not sure what you mean by removing satellites from the switch and/or power from the switch. I've got a dish 1000 with three satellites combined into one cable at the dish, so there's nothing to remove power from except the 722 itself. And since the other receivers (I also have a 622 that my kids use) are working fine, I don't think this is a problem with the dish itself.

Looks like I may have to break down and call Dish Tech support, although I suspect that will result in a 722 swap.

Bob



Ron Barry said:


> Bob,
> 
> Did you trying pulling the cord, waiting 10 minutes, and plugging it back in? I assume your 508 is showing no issues. Let it cool down and try it and see if it runs longer before you run into the reboot.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

You may be right... how well is your 722 ventilated. It was late last night and I was not sure if you had an external switch or not so that is why I offered up the suggestion.

When you inspected your connectors did you actually unscrew them on both ends and check them? Other than that, I am not sure what else to check. Do you know if you got L5.11? If so when and does there seem to be a connection to L5.11?


----------



## rpratt (Jun 4, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> You may be right... how well is your 722 ventilated. It was late last night and I was not sure if you had an external switch or not so that is why I offered up the suggestion.
> 
> When you inspected your connectors did you actually unscrew them on both ends and check them? Other than that, I am not sure what else to check. Do you know if you got L5.11? If so when and does there seem to be a connection to L5.11?


I not only unscrewed all the connectors to check, I actually replaced one that was a bit loose with a new compression fitting. No change, and when I swapped my 622 and 722 the problem followed the 722, so it was a box issue.

I finally gave up and just decided to leave it plugged in overnight to see if the restart cycle eventuallly stopped, and that seems to have worked. At 10am everything was working fine, all my recorded shows were playable, and I could browse the guide, watch live TV, etc.

I have no idea what just happened, my only guess is that maybe it got interrupted somehow during a software download Wednesday night, and had only a partial image, which it finally got the rest of last night. If anyone in my engineering team wrote a software update routine that worked this way, I'd can them, but its possible.

At any rate, things are working again, so I'm happy, albeit a bit confused.

thanks for the suggestions, 
Bob


----------



## guywall (Jan 8, 2003)

Same thing started happening to me the other night. In the middle of watching a recorded show (not hitting any buttons or anything), the screen froze, everything went black, lights went out, and the loud fan noise came on. About 5 minutes later, we were able to turn it back on. 
It was a cool night and there is plenty of air circulation around the receiver. 

It hasn't done it since, but it was pretty annoying.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

What you experienced is a lock up and they can happen on occasions. I think it is different than what rpratt is reporting. If you are getting these more than occasionally (By occasionally.. If it is happening more than once every couple of weeks that is too much). I personally can't recall the last one i have had.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

I had the same thing happen to me on a "new" (probably really refurbished) 622 I got last week as a replacement for my 921 that just died. I called Dish and they are doing an RMA.


----------



## Bellespop (Nov 2, 2007)

We had the same problem on not one but two 722 boxes. Our 622 quit receiving HD channels so we opened an RMA and got a 722 sent out. That evening after the 722 was setup and running it the screen froze, everything went black, lights went out, and the loud fan noise came on. About 5 minutes later it was back up. It ran for another 30 min or so and same thing. So we called it a night. The next day it started doing the same thing about every 30-45 min. It must have done it numerous times overnight as one recorded program was broken up into about 6 smaller segments. So that morning next day we called and had another 722 sent out. Couple days later the new 722 arrives, we go through the setup process and 30 seconds after we are done setting up the new 722 resets. Thinking it was a natural reset maybe after an update we wait and it finally comes up…for 2 minutes and resets again. Another call to support and they while on with them it reset another 3 times. This 722 is worse than the second. So we put a new 622 on and it runs fine so they send an engineer out. 

Fast forward a couple days. The tech checks connections etc and hooks up the 722 and after about 10 min the 722 resets. The second 722 is now being replaced with a third 722 that should arrive today, meanwhile the current 622 has not had any problems. So upon returning the three receivers to UPS to send back I ask the guy if he see a lot of these come back and he said about 5-6 a day. 

Just want my stuff to work that’s all.

J


----------



## melmsrt4 (Jul 17, 2007)

Sorry to see that the 722s have the rebooting problem also. I gave up my 622s to get rid of that problem. I did seem to notice that the problem seemed to crop up more often when I was at or near capacity on my storage. We'll see what happens when I get back from a week of vacation. I was a few hours from being full before I left.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

4HiMarks said:


> I had the same thing happen to me on a "new" (probably really refurbished) 622 I got last week as a replacement for my 921 that just died. I called Dish and they are doing an RMA.


Pretty much the same boat here. 942 -> 622 via RA and it worked fine for several days via HDMI. On Tue, moved it and used Component cables instead. At some time Thu night or Fri morning, it was in constant reboot mode. Power light and fan for 30 seconds, then fan noise would go quite for a while w/o power light, then light and fan would come back on for a new cycle. Left it unplugged overnight, but same thing this morning every time I plugged it back in. I was going to phone, but instead tried unplugging OTA antenna, then Sat cables, and finally the Component cables themselves. W/O Component cables I couldn't see diddly, but the reboot cycle had stopped. S-Video cable connected and it showed searching for sat (none connected). Re-connected everything and was good to go again - even with pulling and restore of wall plug power. Won't help someone that keeps getting into a reboot cycle, but worked for me to disconnect everything to get out of the cycle. Especially if you wanted to watch something in the recorded list. Doesn't make sense that it was component cables though.


----------



## Bellespop (Nov 2, 2007)

Bellespop said:


> Fast forward a couple days. The tech checks connections etc and hooks up the 722 and after about 10 min the 722 resets. The second 722 is now being replaced with a third 722 that should arrive today, meanwhile the current 622 has not had any problems. So upon returning the three receivers to UPS to send back I ask the guy if he see a lot of these come back and he said about 5-6 a day.
> 
> Just want my stuff to work that's all.
> 
> J


Just wanted to shoot an update. The new 722 arrived Thursday and was hooked up and setup Friday morning. We are going on three days and so far no reboots, pausing or other issues. Thanks to all.


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

I had a new install of two 722s and a 1000.2 done yesterday.

One 722 was brand new, one a refurb.

The refurb started doing this today, about 14 hours after being plugged in:

High speed fans, starts to power up, green front panel LED comes on, fans go off as the box reboots, repeat.

Nothing I do changes anything - I disconnected the cable, unplugged it for a while, attempted a reset, etc.

Called DISH, a replacement (likely _another_ refurb  ) will be here in "3 - 5 days."

I am so glad I kept my SD receivers or I'd have no service in one location for that time.

L5.11, but so is the one that (continues) to function.


----------



## scoobyxj (Apr 15, 2008)

I have heard through the grape vine that there was a large batch of 722 that have issues, and reboot constantly. Weather or not it's true I don't know. I have only came across two with problems in the last 4 months myself.


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

scoobyxj said:


> I have heard through the grape vine that there was a large batch of 722 that have issues, and reboot constantly. Weather or not it's true I don't know. I have only came across two with problems in the last 4 months myself.


An earlier 20 minute unplug didn't work, but after unplugging absolutely *everything* - I even disconnected the separator cables and UHF remote antenna - it recovered after four more reboot cycles.

I do not for a *moment* trust this 722, so I am going to continue with the RA process, but at least this way I can watch the three programs I had recorded before it went off the rails.

Alas, it looks like it went wonky in the middle of a recording as I saw the red light earlier but the recording in question isn't in the recordings list.

No, it wasn't a heat issue as the box is open on all sides, not in a cabinet.

Perhaps of note, given CABill's experience above, is that the unit experiencing the issue was connected via component video; the unit that did not have any problems is connected via HDMI.

I also found it interesting that even without the cables connected it took it four more reboot cycles for things to resolve themselves.

Do most people have their 722 connected via component? Or may there be a bug here when connecting these units that way?


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

Just as an update, I've heard the 722 with this issue reboot about four times on its own now, where I've never actually heard the other (so far trouble-free) box reboot.


----------



## mikeinaustin (May 20, 2004)

so i have had a 722 for about 6 months, no issues at all. sunday it completely died, acted as if power supply was dead. replacement 722 arrived last night and as soon as i connected it the box rebooted. it constantly reboots evey 2-10 minutes on average. reboots when unit is cold, reboots when unit is hot, does not matter. sometime during this process software got updated to 6.12 and during the night when it was off it got updated to 6.13. this morning when i turn it on, it stays on for about 30 minutes and then reboots. just rebooted again after another 15 minutes.

i have the original dead 722 in a box to send back to dish today. so i suppose i ship off the dead 722, then call dish and get a replacement for this rebooting 722, correct?


----------



## mikeinaustin (May 20, 2004)

so just got off phone with dish. they are sending a tech over with a new unit on saturday. they said unit might not be grounded correctly despite the fact that the 722 that was there never had this problem nor do the other 2 satellite receivers (622 and 211) we have in the house.


----------



## edees (Aug 18, 2008)

After a little over a year, having a 622 working without any problems it started rebooting 4 to 5 times or more a day. Got a replacement 622 and it did exactly the same. A tech came out and replaced the 622 again with a 722 and it also started rebooting exactly the same way as the 622s.
Another tech came to the house and suggested to keep the broadband connection unplugged. It is working now for about a month without a single reboot. Our broadband is not very reliable, it keeps disconnecting regulary and that might have something to do with the rebooting.


----------



## rpratt (Jun 4, 2006)

the same constant reboot problem I described above. This time, disconnecting the various cables, reconnecting them, etc. didn't help, and I've given it all weekend, so I just called Dish to RMA the unit.

So it seems like whatever causes this problem can re-occur after a few months even if it goes away initially.

Bob


----------



## rpratt (Jun 4, 2006)

rpratt said:


> the same constant reboot problem I described above. This time, disconnecting the various cables, reconnecting them, etc. didn't help, and I've given it all weekend, so I just called Dish to RMA the unit.
> 
> So it seems like whatever causes this problem can re-occur after a few months even if it goes away initially.
> 
> Bob


And for anyone still following the thread or finding it via search, here's what happened next:

new 722 arrives, plugged in, exact same problem occurs.
move the new box to my 622's location (which was working fine), still doesn't work.
run all new rg6 coax from the LNB to the 722's location, still doesn't work.

Give up and schedule a tech to come out:

Tech came this morning. He checked all cables, etc, and decided it was the LNB, and replaced the LNB with a brand-new one. 722 still didn't work, so he unboxed a new 722 from his truck and that worked fine. Unfortunately, for some inane reason Dish wouldn't let him give me that new 722 (because he's a subcontractor?), so they are overnighting a new 722 to me to arrive Tuesday, and it bloody well better work.

The tech (who was quite good) and I concluded that one of the 3 outputs on my LNB (a 1000.2 seeing 110, 119, and 129) had failed in such a way that it was killing the satellite dish plugged into it. We didn't test the old LNB with another new receiver to see if that was really what was happening, but the only other possibility we could see is that I'd gotten a replacement 722 that just happened to have the same odd hardware failure as my previous one, which is possible but unlikely.

Anyway, if you're reading this and having a similar problem, my suggestion is to check and/or replace the LNB along with the receiver, since at least in my case it seems to have taken replacing both components to get a working system again.

I'll see for sure when the 3rd new 722 arrives tomorrow.

Bob


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

It's pretty frustrating. I was sending my 722 to Dish as a favor to them, but it still took two replacements to get one working so I could actually ship the one Engineering wanted from me. The refurb folks appear not to be doing any quality control unless 50% is their goal.


----------



## rpratt (Jun 4, 2006)

phrelin said:


> It's pretty frustrating. I was sending my 722 to Dish as a favor to them, but it still took two replacements to get one working so I could actually ship the one Engineering wanted from me. The refurb folks appear not to be doing any quality control unless 50% is their goal.


Well, I really, really hope the latest 722 both arrives tomorrow as promised and actually works. If not, I'm not sure what my escalation path is aside from yelling and screaming on the phone. And that's not even satisfying, as the person on the other end is hardly the one to blame.
Bob


----------



## rpratt (Jun 4, 2006)

rpratt said:


> Well, I really, really hope the latest 722 both arrives tomorrow as promised and actually works. If not, I'm not sure what my escalation path is aside from yelling and screaming on the phone. And that's not even satisfying, as the person on the other end is hardly the one to blame.
> Bob


Well, it's tomorrow now and the 722 I was promised did NOT arrive. In fact, its now alleged to be arriving on Thursday. Needless to say, I'm not happy about this. Not happy at all.

Bob


----------



## rpratt (Jun 4, 2006)

And now the end of the saga: a 2nd replacement 722 arrived yesterday evening, and all is now working.

So my suggestion to anyone having a similar problem with their 722 is to push for an LNB replacement, since that seemed to be the key to solving my problem. Either that, or I just happened to get a replacement 722 with the exact same problem as my original one, which is possible but seems unlikely.

Bob


----------



## Seitz333 (Oct 14, 2008)

Here is my story:

Had 722 for about 6mo. worked fine then started constant reboot problem. Dish sent a replacement 722 and within 6 hrs it started the constant reboot then finally died 3 days later. Dish sent in my 3rd 722 worked fine for 3 days then today it started the constant reboot. They are sending a tech on thursday and I requested him to bring a new LNB and 722. I will post back and give an update. And I have been using an external fan on the left rear of the dvr to pull the heat out but that did not solve the problem.

Chuck


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Keep us up to date Chuck. The fact that you have three failing the same way my guess would be some external is causing the failure.


----------



## epontius (Jul 19, 2007)

Ron Barry said:


> Keep us up to date Chuck. The fact that you have three failing the same way my guess would be some external is causing the failure.


I've had 2 Vip622's die from this reboot of death. 1st after about 6 months, the second about 8 months after that. These units seem to have power supplies with a very limited life expectancy. I'm now using my 4th receiver (the 1st receiver had the HDMI die after a few months) and upgraded to the 722.


----------



## rpratt (Jun 4, 2006)

Seitz333 said:


> Here is my story:
> 
> Had 722 for about 6mo. worked fine then started constant reboot problem. Dish sent a replacement 722 and within 6 hrs it started the constant reboot then finally died 3 days later. Dish sent in my 3rd 722 worked fine for 3 days then today it started the constant reboot. They are sending a tech on thursday and I requested him to bring a new LNB and 722. I will post back and give an update. And I have been using an external fan on the left rear of the dvr to pull the heat out but that did not solve the problem.
> 
> Chuck


Sounds very much like my experience, and as I posted replacing the LNB(s) AND 722 at the same time has solved the problem (at least so far, at 2+weeks and counting). I still have no good theory as to how an LNB issue could so seriously mess up the 722, especially since my other 2 receivers were unaffected, and would love to hear any answers on that one.

FYI, when the tech was out to troubleshoot I also found it useful to have a new 100 foot coil of RG-6 that I ran directly from my dish to the receiver (down to the ground, thru the side door, and down the hall), so that when he was working on the problem he could immediately see that it wasn't a wiring issue.

Good luck,
Bob


----------



## bkress (Apr 25, 2002)

Gentlemen, I am 10 seconds away from throwing up my hands and giving Dish 
the boot, as a 11 year customer, this constant rebooting is another reminder
these folks don't know what there doing YES my replacement receiver is rebooting
it was replaced because last week the hard drive stopped working however 
a few days later it started working again now this one replaced another one 6 months ago that was turning off half my channels I was calling the incompetent CSR's ever Friday night for 3 weeks before they sent the new receiver, I am Tired
of this, I really want to switch however I have a 1TB drive full of great movies that will be lost errrrrrrrr !!!!!!!!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Not sure what your event timeline is there bkress. If i remember, a number of the people on this threads issues was resolved by swaping out the LNB. I would also disconnect your USB drive and see if the rebooting goes away. If you are seeing this after a box swap.. Two possibilities that I see. 

1) You got two lemons in a row (It has been known to happen)
2) Some external force is causing the rebooting. To troubleshoot this one I would look at the external influences. Check your System info and see if it shows LNB drift, Two remove your EHD. The other possibility might be power related. Do you have your DVR connected to a UPS or power conditionar?


----------



## PghGuy (Oct 13, 2006)

Just went through some similar problems with the 622 constantly rebooting, Dish sent another one and within 24 hours of having it other problems with the screen freezing started to occur. Dish Tech came out today and replaced 622 w/ a new 722, but the interesting thing he said was that he checked my entire setup (including LNB, alignment, cables, etc.) and said that everything looked fine. Makes me think that perhaps it was just a coincidence that the initial rebooting problem occurred and was replaced with another defective (refurbished) 622.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I have read reports of that happening before PghGuy, but when multiple boxes fail in similar fashion, I always suggest to try and rule out any external factors that you can.


----------



## steveT (Jul 12, 2002)

Ron Barry said:


> The other possibility might be power related. Do you have your DVR connected to a UPS or power conditionar?


Hi Ron, I'm reading this thread as I've had a slew of problems with both a 722 and 622 (described under a separate thread). Can you expand a bit on your power conditioner question? My 722 is plugged into a Panamax M1500 with UPS...


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Rebooting can occur if have wide power fluctuations and it is always a good idea to have a good clean power source for your DVR and HT equipment if possible. Sound like you have that one covered.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

But, problems can also be caused by a bad UPS. If you have been using the UPS all along, you might try running without it for a while to see if there is any change.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Doh.... I was going to mention that too. Thanks Chuck for filling the gap I left out. Bottom line is to try removing and adding external influences where it is easy and see if the problem disappears.


----------



## boy654 (Dec 21, 2006)

Clue 1. Only reboots when connected to lnb

Clue 2. ????


----------



## Seitz333 (Oct 14, 2008)

Ok, it has been over a week and so far no problems. The tech came out and replaced my 722 with a NEW one not a referb. He also replaced my LNB. If something changes I will post back.

Thanks for the help.

Chuck


----------



## cshep35887 (Nov 15, 2008)

On my 3rd vip722,and #2 failed bfore the Steelers game.What I did was delete some of the hd recordings,that seemed to work.Found out after the doggone game was over.Maybe the harddrives get overloaded and go into default,I dont know.My question is can I record my concerts on a wd 1tb harddrive off of #2 in hd and transfer them back to #3 before I send it back?
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

If you are talking about using the External Hard Drive Feature (Required one time 39.95 activation fee) then yes you can. You just need to plug your EHD in, copy the files and when you get your replacement 722 plug the EHD and you can access them directly off the EHD. 

If you are talking about just copying them off the 722 and copying back on to your new 722. No you cannot do that.


----------



## cshep35887 (Nov 15, 2008)

Maybe I can do some conivin with Dish.I had a David Gilmore concert on #1 that I never did find again because they switched to paladia.I guess the best thing to do is pay the 39.95 and back everything up with the hdrive.
Thanks,Ron


----------



## cshep35887 (Nov 15, 2008)

I guess I should have wrote,Thanks,Ron,Dave.


----------



## jude58 (Dec 2, 2008)

Hello everyone!!
I am new to this board, but like most i am here looking for answers. My 722 and 508 have recently started rebooting at random intervals. I have installed DN systems for several years and most of the problems of this nature that i run across are cause by bad ground or just plain bad power coming into the home. The newer receivers cannot cope with fluctuations in the power source like the older models. I have a dedicated circuit just for my entertainment center and installed my system to specs. My problem started a few days after i received the new smart card in the mail and followed the instructions to update. Could this just be coincedence. Both boxes have run without a hitch for about a year. SO !! whats up with that, E* ????


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

jude58 said:


> SO !! whats up with that, E* ????


What did E* say when you asked them?


----------



## Escher (Feb 26, 2009)

This thread is a few months old now but I wanted to share my experience. I have a 622 that did the constant reboot, I fixed it by getting a new power strip after reading here about the whole power surge fiasco. However, now when I try to view my external HD I get the message that its set up for another receiver and I need to delete all my events to continue. I contacted 2 different Dish techs and both told me I had no choice but to delete. I told them I've read about Dish being able to re-auth the receiver to allow the ext HD to work, but both said the receiver is auth'd, and for some reason the receiver doesn't recognize the ext HD after the reboot issue.

Anyone have any suggestions? Thanks


----------

